# The 16 Most Horrific Human Growths of All Time (Photos)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*The 16 Most Horrific Human Growths of All Time (Photos) *

_manolith.com -_ What's the worst you've ever felt? After seeing what the people below have suffered and gone through, you might have a whole new perspective of what's really bad

*NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Gross!!!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This list is incomplete! They totally forgot Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

That was fascinating. The guy with the spruce tree and the baby with the foot in the brain is amazing, although I have heard of that happening before.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

that was cool


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm going on record as saying, I haven't looked, I may NEVER look. 

Then again, I might.


----------



## C.O. I (Jul 12, 2006)

Its funny how all those issues came from third world country's.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have clicked on that link.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

GROSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay that as just gross....


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

C.O. I said:


> Its funny how all those issues came from third world country's.


I noticed that same thing.

How sad for these people though, especially the children.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

It makes you think that your problems are not that bad sometimes.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

VERY good point Mass.



Mass said:


> It makes you think that your problems are not that bad sometimes.


----------

